# my high respect of Audi went down the toilet



## rupteur7000 (May 17, 2002)

my 02 A6 2.8L just started to vibrate a lot when slowing down anywhere above
40mph, took it to the dealer, got it back, they said it was fine, it wasn't!! went back again took one of the tech for a drive, pointed it out to him, he said he thought he knew what it was. came back 2 days later, thy tell me they changed the tires, 2 wheels, and 3 rotors, and it is all set. go home and i notice that it is still there, at that point i decided to bring it back and make a scene. they said they will look at it again, etc... they call me the next day telling me they have no clue what it is and that they can't fix it!! i tell them it is not acceptable and that they just lost a customer. this will be my last audi!!


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: my high respect of Audi went down the toilet (rupteur7000)*

Loose balljoints??
Atleast you didn't get a Peugeot.


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: my high respect of Audi went down the toilet (rupteur7000)*

sounds like a pos dealer. try a different one and tell people to avoid that particular dealer. good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quebec (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: my high respect of Audi went down the toilet (rupteur7000)*

My higest respect for you are already down dude http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . How could you even have an 2002 A6 2.8L?????







It is impossible!!!







2.8L are only there for pre-'02 This old engine as been replaced by a new 3.0 for '02 so







. That may be your bigest problem for now.


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: my high respect of Audi went down the toilet (Quebec)*

the best way to deal with that its a pin in the ass but call audi of america 
believe it or not with vw and audi they hate bad customer relation so im sure if u call and make a big enough stink they will comoensate u in some way


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: my high respect of Audi went down the toilet (Quebec)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My higest respect for you are already down dude http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . How could you even have an 2002 A6 2.8L?????







It is impossible!!!







2.8L are only there for pre-'02 This old engine as been replaced by a new 3.0 for '02 so







. That may be your bigest problem for now.[HR][/HR]​lol good call


----------

